# ICSI abroad?



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Hi, 

My DH and I have just started thinking as to whether going baroad might be an option for us.  Looking through this board it seems that most people go as they need to use a doner and it is cheaper etc.  As we will be using my eggs and my DH's sperm will it be any cheaper abroad or cost the same?

Sorry if this is a really stupid question!

Thanks

Princess Monica


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi - I live in Spain and had ICSI out here at CERAM (Marbella). Costs for me were 3300E + drugs (which in my case were quite expensive because I didn't respond well at first attempt) Drugs for me came to around 1200E - I believe they are cheaper out here than in the UK. You also have to bear in mind the cost of accommodation and flights. All in all I doubt if its cheaper? However I don't think CERAM have any waiting list when you use your own eggs and sperm, and they do really look after you.... You need to email the English Nurse there, Ruth [email protected] to ask her any specific questions. Ruth's husband also organises discounted accommodation and can taxi you to and from the airport.  

There was a girl from England doing ICSI a few weeks after me, and she is now pregnant with twins at her first attempt  !

Best of luck whatever you decide

Jan x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm having ICSI abroad with my own eggs and DH's sperm. We had our first cycle at Institute Marques in Spain but it is very expensive there and we are now going to have our next cycle at Invimed in Warsaw Poland. There is a thread already going where I detail my reasons for picking the clinic.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53058.0.html

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Thanks to your responses, i will look into it further.

Love from Princess Monica


----------

